# Những kỷ lục thế giới độc nhất vô nhị



## Girl_leloi (16 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=1][/h][h=2]Phiên  bản thứ 57 của cuốn sách Kỷ lục Guinness sẽ được xuất bản hôm nay. Tập  sách này giới thiệu những kỷ lục thế giới độc đáo như người có bắp tay  lớn nhất, mái tóc mohican cao nhất hay nữ vận động viên nặng cân nhất.[/h]                     










             [TD="class: pCaption"]Kỷ lục người có bắp tay lớn nhất thuộc  về anh Mostafa Ismail, người Ai Cập, với số đo ở tay trái là 64,77cm  (62,23cm khi không gập tay), tay phải là 63.5cm (60,96cm khi không gập  tay).








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Nữ vận động viên có cân nặng nhất là võ sĩ sumo  Sharran Alexander (người Anh) với cân nặng 203,21kg.








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Huấn luyện viên thể dục cao tuổi nhất  là cụ Johanna Quaas (86 tuổi), người Đức. Dù đã cao tuổi, cụ Quaas hiện  vẫn tham gia một số cuộc thi nghiệp dư ở vùng Saxony, Đức.








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Anh Kazuhiro Watanabe( người Nhật) đang  sở hữu mái tóc mohican cao nhất với chiều cao 113,5cm. Kỷ lục này vừa  được các quan chức của tổ chức kỷ lục Guinness xác nhận ở Shibuya,  Tokyo.








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Chú chó cao nhất là Zeus, với chiều cao 1,118m. Zeus là vật cưng của 
gia đình
 cô Denise Doorlag ở Michigan, Mỹ.








             [TD="class: pCaption"]Chú ngựa cao nhất là Big Jake (9 tuổi) ở Wisconsin, Mỹ với chiều cao 2,10m.








                          Con bò thấp nhất là Archie (16 tháng tuổi), ở Bắc Ireland. Nó có chiều cao từ móng tới vai là 76,2cm.









                          Con lừa cao nhất là Oklahoma Sam (4 tuổi) ở  California, Mỹ. Sam có chiều cao 1,55m khi được đo ngày 10/12/2011.









                          Xe đạp nặng nhất có trọng lượng 750kg do anh Wouter van den Bosch ở Hà Lan chế tạo.









                          Bà Bettina Dorfmann sở hữu bộ sưu tập búp bê Barbie lớn nhất với 15.000 con. Bà Dorfmann ở Đức sưu tập búp bê từ năm 1993.









                          Bộ sưu tập nhân vật Hello Kitty lớn nhất  thuộc về cô Asako Kanda ở Nhật Bản. Cô Kanda hiện có 4.519 vật phẩm có  hình chú mèo Hello Kitty, trong đó có các đồ dùng như quạt điện, chỗ  ngồi toilet...









                          Tay trống chuyên nghiệp trẻ nhất là  Julian Pavone ở Mỹ. Khi được tổ chức Kỷ lục Guinness công nhận vào ngày  21/3/2010, Julian mới 5 tuổi, 10 tháng và 3 ngày.









                          Mark Temperato ở Mỹ sở hữu bộ trống lớn  nhất, bao gồm 340 chiếc. Temperato là thành viên của ban nhạc có tên gọi  Jesus. Để di chuyển bộ trống khổng lồ, anh phải thuê cả một chiếc xe  moóc.









                          Kỷ lục tung hứng nhiều quả bóng nhất (11 quả) thuộc về anh  Alex Barron ở Anh.










                          Xe tải chở than có thể tích thân lớn  nhất là chiếc  Westech T282C do công ty Westech của Mỹ thiết kế và sản  xuất. Chiếc xe khổng lồ này có thể chứa 470,4 mét khối than với tỷ trọng  0,86 tấn/m3.



 Bình An
 Theo Infonet


----------

